# Purely Positive Puppy Training - Maryland



## k950ECHO (Oct 15, 2009)

Recommend Purely Positive Puppy Training & Obedience
Angel K-9 Dog & Puppy Obedience Training, Advance Training & Problem solving


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I love the GSD Angel!!!! so cute!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

k950, is this your training facility, or have you taken classes here?


----------



## k950ECHO (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry, It isnt mine I have taken classes there and the Owner (Tecla) is just awesome. I wouldnt recommend anyone else. everything is positive. Positive motiviation, redirection, etc... there just needs to be more of her and less time in the day. I have gone and had baddd expierences. One even hurt my dog physcially with a pinch Collar. Never again. Tecla is the best and positive training is more rewarding than I ever could imagine.


----------



## k950ECHO (Oct 15, 2009)

I know. The facility is owned by someone else. The Angel GSD is Penny. 8yo Penny has been Diagnosed with some sort of tumors on her lungs and not expected to live much longer. Keep her and Tecla in your prayers, please.


----------



## k950ECHO (Oct 15, 2009)

I have gone and had baddd expierences. One even hurt my dog physcially with a pinch Collar. Never again. 

Was not with Angel K9...


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Looks like great stuff. Nice website. Gorgeous dogs!


----------

